

Four Strategies To De-Suck Your Commute  - uladzislau
http://www.fastcompany.com/1769948/four-strategies-to-de-suck-your-commute

======
moggie
I might have a work commute of one hour to two, and sometimes even four, hours
each way on any given weekday. I typically warm up for the work day by either
developing personal projects on my laptop or writing my thoughts on what there
is to do once I arrive to my office.

If I have no need or desire to do either of those things, I'll prepare for my
future career by reading books and articles that relate to it.

This arose out of the boredom that I was experiencing when I first found
myself making such a long commute. I seem to be at my most productive, outside
of my day job, during these times. I ride public transit, so my morning
commute is very quiet and typically free from distraction; it's nice.

